
A Plan for Blowing Up Asteroids - navinsylvester
https://www.buzzfeed.com/danvergano/nuclear-asteroid-deflection-nasa
======
DrScump
Whatever happened to safer gravity-tractor strategies?

~~~
tim333
Guess maybe if you don't have the time for that an impact gizmo could be
handy. Maybe they could launch a Tesla at it as the technology is proven
there.

